# Busabschlusswiderstand



## INST (22 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich habe eine DP-Master, an dem 2 Profibus-Slaves angeschlossen sind.
Da der 2´te DP-Slave als Variable Station eingesetzt wird (Produktabhängig), wird dieser des öfteren abgehängt. Bevor die Einrichter die Station abhängen (Harting-Stecker + Profibusstecker) müssen Sie im OP die Station abwählen (Realisiert programmtechnisch durch SFC12). Wenn die Einrichter die Station abgewählt und abgebaut haben, dann müssen Sie den Busabschlußwiderstand auf die Kupplung schrauben, damit der Bus wieder läuft (Durchführung von Fa. Murr).

Das Problem ist aber, das jedes Mal, wenn sie die Station An/Abbauen, der Bus in Störung geht. Das ist klar, weil ich ihm den Busabschlußwiderstand nehme. 

Jetzt habe ich bei der Fa. Turck ein T-Verbinder für DP gefunden. Damit könnte ich doch den Busabschlußwiderstand fest am T-Stück anschließen und der Bus würde nicht mehr auf Störung gehen, wenn ich die Station an/abbaue oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

TTTT=T-Stück

Busabschlußwid. 
CPU <------------DP-Slave1------------TTTTTT---->Busabschlußwid.

Unterhalb von dem T-Stück würde ich dann die Variable Station anschließen.

Würde das ganze so funktionieren?
Muß ich den Busabschlußwiderstand an der variablen Station einschalten oder nicht? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Eure INST


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

Handelt es sich bei diesem "T-Verbinder" um einen Repeater?


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2009)

... es gibt übrigens (z.B. von Siemens) auch Bus-Abschlußmodule. Diese erhalten einfach eine 24V-Versorgung (idealerweise die gleiche, wie bei der CPU) und es wird die Busleitung daran angeschlossen. Das wäre m.E. für diese Aufgabenstellung das Beste ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Dumbledore (22 April 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Würde das ganze so funktionieren?


 
eher nein, denn die Abschlusswiderstände sind ja aktiv, d.h. sie benötigen einen Anschluß an eine Versorgungsspannung. Beim Abtrennen der "variablen Station" (auch über ein T-Stück) wäre diese Versorgung aber hinfällig. Wobei ich das T-Stück von Turck jetzt nicht kenne, denn sollte es eine eigene Versorgung haben, so könnte es klappen.

Ich empfehle hierzu, dies zu lesen und gegebenenfalls den dort empfohlenen aktiven Busabschluss 6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0 einzuplanen, wie schon von L.L. geschrieben.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Andreas_fuc (22 April 2009)

warum setzt du nicht einen REPEATER in die Busleitung, dann hast du 2 Bussegmente.
Wenn das eine abgekoppelt wird, dann wird das andere Segment noch weiter laufen.

Mit dem akt.Busabschluss könnte man es auch lösen, aber dann dürfte deine abschaltbare Leitung nur als Stichleitung ohne Abschlusswiderstände laufen (kurze Leitung.

Ich würde einen Repeater vorziehen, dann ist es dem 1. Segment egal, ob deine Option eingesteckt ist oder nicht.

mfG
Andreas


----------



## INST (22 April 2009)

@Perfektionist
Das T-Stück ist kein Repeater.

@Larry Laffer
Benötige ich für mein Vorhaben dann 2 aktiven Busabschlusswiderstände  oder würde einer reichen? Wie würde dann der Aufbau aussehen? Das T-Stück müßte ich dann auch wieder einbauen, oder?

Danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe!

Eure INST


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2009)

den "aktiven Busabschluß" brauchst du in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich nur einmal : an dem "unsicheren" Ende.
Ob du ein T-Stück brauchst hängt von deinem weiteren Aufbau ab - wenn es für dich sinnvoll ist ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

INST schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> Das T-Stück ist kein Repeater.
> ...


da Du ja nicht neu hier bist, solltest Du ja diesen Beitrag hier:
"offizielle Auskunft wie lang Stichleitungen am Profibus sein dürfen"
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10628
bereits kennen.

Dort lese ich:





> *[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]
> 2.8.2. Der Einsatz von Stichleitungen​*[/FONT][/FONT]Stichleitungen (mit T-Stücken) sind Abzweigungen vom Hauptsegment. Stichleitungen sind grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt, wenn Bitraten über 1.5 Mbit/s eingesetzt werden. Bei Bitraten von 1.5 Mbit/s dürfen Stichleitungen eingesetzt werden, wenn sie die in Tabelle 5 angegebenen Grenzen nicht überschreiten.​​​​*[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Bei Stichleitungen wird kein zusätzlicher Busabschluss eingesetzt.*​*
> *[/FONT][/FONT]


 und eine Tabelle über erlaubte Stichlänge findet sich dort auch ...


----------



## Proxy (22 April 2009)

Gegenfrage brauchst du das wirklich?

Wenn dein Netz nicht 12Mbit hat sollte es auch ohne gehen. Denn du brauchst nur einen Busabschlusswiderstand um Reflektionen zu vermeiden. 

Bei 500kBit oder 1,5Mbit ist das nicht so kritisch bei kurzen Leitungen. Erst wenn du über die Wellenlänge kommst mit der Kabellänge wird es zum problem. Vielleicht gehts ja auch ohne.


----------



## INST (23 April 2009)

*AUfbau*

@Proxy 
Das Profibusnetz ist auf 12Mbit/s eingestellt. Ich denke das 1,5Mbit/s auch ausreichen würden. Wenn ich deinen Vorschlag richtig verstehe, dann bräuchte ich bei 1,5Mbit/s nur den Busabschlußwiderstand an der CPU. Ist das so richtig?

Im Anhang habe ich meinen Aufbau mal aufgezeichnet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Eure Inst


----------



## Proxy (23 April 2009)

Hallo,

ja genau es sollte reichen wenn du nur an der CPU einen Abschlusswiderstand hast. Falls es doch nicht funktioniert musst du halt ein T-Stück nachrüsten, was ich aber nicht glaube.

Ausserdem sind bei deinen 3 Slaves 1,5 Mbit mehr als ausreichend. Man sollte es eh vermeiden so hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren wie du im moment da bei 12 Mbit alles perfekt sein muss. Schirmung sowie Kabelverlegung sind sehr störanfällig was ich erfahren habe.


----------



## INST (4 Mai 2009)

@Proxy

das T-Stück muß ich integrieren, da ich sonst die variable Station nicht mit einbinden kann. Wenn ich die Bustopologie so umbauen, dann kostet dies ca. 200€. Frage, ist dieser Mehraufwand bzw. Kosten/Nutzen sinvoll? 
Jetzt geht der Bus immer auf Störung durch abkoppeln der variablen Station (Busabschlußwiederstand wird dadurch enfernt). Ist dies auf dauer problematisch?

Danke für die Hilfe!

INST


----------



## IBFS (4 Mai 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe stört dich der SF-Fehler (bei S7) an der CPU.
Mittels SFC12 kannst du diesen Fehler ausblenden.

Suche im Forum nach SFC12, z.B. hier ... und ff.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=176706&postcount=4

oder auf des SIEMENS-SEITE 

Ich verwende den SPC12, wenn bestimmte Profibus-DP Ventilinseln nicht angebaut sind.

Gruß


----------



## repök (5 Mai 2009)

Ich denke der Bus schmiert ihm wegen des Endwiederstandes ab. 
Warum hängt man die Station nicht einfach in die Mitte? Also Kabel hin trickeln und wieder zurück? 
Und dann wie IBFS das beschrieben hat, die Station abmmelden.
Mann kan natürlich auch was aktives hinten dranhängen, all das würde gehen.


----------



## röhrengertl (6 Mai 2009)

*Nur einen Busabschluß!???*



Proxy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja genau es sollte reichen wenn du nur an der CPU einen Abschlusswiderstand hast. Falls es doch nicht funktioniert musst du halt ein T-Stück nachrüsten, was ich aber nicht glaube.
> 
> Ausserdem sind bei deinen 3 Slaves 1,5 Mbit mehr als ausreichend. Man sollte es eh vermeiden so hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren wie du im moment da bei 12 Mbit alles perfekt sein muss. Schirmung sowie Kabelverlegung sind sehr störanfällig was ich erfahren habe.



Du solltest Dich nicht wundern, wenn dann bei Dir komische Fehler sporadisch auftauchen! (Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, dann mach mal einen Bustrace)

Ich kann von Deinem Vorhaben nur abraten!

Es gibt da einen guten Link im Profibushandbuch!

Die Überschrift lautet ungefähr so:

Schritt 4.4 Qualität der Übertragung überprüfen
Wenn eine PROFIBUS Installation ohne Anzeige von Fehler-LEDS funktioniert, bedeutet dies nicht auch
eine fehlerfreie Funktion (vergleiche dazu auch den Fachartikel). Wir können mit einem Busmonitor wie
dem ProfiTrace genauere Messungen durchführen:
· Wie gross ist die aktuelle Zykluszeit des PROFIBUS-DP?
· Wie oft werden die Telegramme von der Steuerung wiederholt?


Hier der Link zum Artikel ->http://www.felser.ch/download/FE-TR-0602.pdf

Quelle: Profibushandbuch (frei Verfügbar!)
Nur mal so falls Du undefinierte Fehler haben solltest! *ROFL*


----------



## knausnice (14 Mai 2009)

Schönen guten Tag,
ich messe Profibus.

Um die Bautrate im Profibus zu ermittelt solltest du mal auf deine Zykluszeit deines Masters schauen. Rate dir das der Bus ca. 3mal so schnell sein sollte wie die Zykluszeit deines Masters.
Was bringt dir eine Bautrate von 12 Mbit wenn du eine Zykluszeit von 30ms hast???? Was soll dein Master machen?? Ich kann dir sagen dass er in der Zeit wo kein Datenverkehr auf dem Bus ist, er z.B. nach Teilnehmern sucht. Oder aber er fragt die Slaves nach Sachen die sie noch garnicht in der Zeit bearbeitet haben können. Je schneller dein Bus desto Störanfälliger ist er. Die Bautrate ist so langsam wie möglich und so schnell wie nötig zu wählen.

Desweitern mit den Abschlußwiderständen. Es sind *immer* Widerstände am Busanfang und am Busende zuschalten. Egal welche Bautrate. Die Widerstände haben nichts mit der Bautrate zu tun. Wer das behauptet sollte mal seine Grundkenntnisse in Elektrotechnik aufbessern. Und überlegen warum man überhaupt Widerstände braucht.

Ich kenne dieses T-Stück leider auch nicht. Kann deswegen dazu auch keine Aussage treffen.

*Stichleitungen sind verboten.* 
Wenn du nun keine andere Möglichkeit hast außer einer Stichleitung, setzte ein Repeater ein. Dann ist es keine Stichleitung mehr sondern ein neuer Strang. (Abschlußwiderstände nicht vergessen) 

Kann mich meinem Vorgänger nur anschließen, nur weil alle grünen LEDs leuchten heißt es noch lange nicht das Bus korrekt läuft. Froh sein können wir, dass der Profibus uns sehr viele Fehler die bei der Installation und während des Betriebes gemacht werden verzeiht. Nur warum fällt auf einmal ein Profibusgerät aus?? Hat sich da schon mal einer Gedanken gemacht??? Ich kann aus meiner Erfahren sagen das das Gerät was ausgefallen ist, nicht die Fehlerquelle ist, sondern nur der Leittragende.

Zur Verlegung der Kabel. würde dir raten jedes Profibuskabel beim Austritt aus dem Schaltschrank mittels Schirmklemme zu erden. Kannst ja mal deinen Schirmstrom mit einer entsprechenden Leckstromzange messen. Wenn da z.B. hohe Ströme fließen, fließt der Strom auch über dein Profibusgeräte. Schon mal ein Gerät geöffnet und nachgeschaut wie das mit der Masse so intern weitergeht?? Die Leiterbahn laufen auf jeden Fall genau über deine Profibus ICs. Wenn da über die kleine Leiterbahn hohe Ströme zur Erde abfließen will ich nicht wissen was deine ICs dazu sagen. Auf jeden Fall werden die irgendwann ihren Dienst einstellen.

Stecker sind auch so eine Sache. Die schönsten Stecker sind die mit den LEDs oder mit den eingabauten Repeatern. Kann ich nur jedem von abraten. Da die eingebauten Geräten mit der Busspannung versorgt werde. Die Busspannung ist aber für den Bus und nicht irgendwelche LEDs oder anderen Geräte gedacht!!!
Wenn Ihr FastConnect Stecker verwendet, nehmt auch das enstsprechende Kabel dazu, sonst werdet Ihr Probleme bekommen. 
Wobei ich die FastConnect Stecker auch nicht so toll finde. Auch wenn alle sagen sie hätten diese schon seit Jahren im Einsatz und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Haben die Kollegen mal ihren Bus gemessen oder wird sich auf die grüne LED an den Geräten verlassen???? 

Gebe allen einen Tip. Es gibt für den Profibus eine Spezifikation wie er Aufzubauen ist usw. haltet euch daran und es wird keine Probleme geben.

Gruß kanusnice


----------

